# Software pbidir.



## SENECA (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello again.

 As I recommended in the forum (a novice) tell me about what is (pros and cons), and what it represents PC-BSD.
 I now believe to be sufficiently informed about the differences between PC-BSD and FreeBSD.
 Before finally deciding which of the 2 choose (I think I decantare by FreeBSD) wanted to make a final point.
 PC-BSD there are a number of "clusters " of software in which "the elimination of the problem of library dependencies through the system, to completely isolate the program with everything needed
 with each program. "
 I'm refirinedo to software that can be found. Here: http://www.pbidir.com/

 Embedded software that brings everything you need to be installed with a few clicks, without complicated the visa.
 I wanted to know if:

 Do these "clusters" of software are installed and can be easily installed on FreeBSD (I think the logic says that if)?



 Thanks in advance.

 Bye bye.


----------



## SENECA (Jan 1, 2011)

any member can help me?

Please!

Bye bye.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2011)

You're asking the wrong people.  Ask the PC-BSD people.  It's their tool, their development.  I'm surprised there isn't a FreeBSD port for it, but not curious enough/too lazy to investigate further.


----------



## SENECA (Jan 2, 2011)

According to you I have to ask in the forum PC-BSD ...

Tell me something:

How is done then the installation of software on FreeBSD?

Sorry for my newbie ignorance

Bye bye.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 3, 2011)

SENECA said:
			
		

> How is done then the installation of software on FreeBSD?



Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## SENECA (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, sorry for the inconvenience, and know that ignorance (mine) is bold. 
More or less I have understood as it works. 

Thank you very much for the help. 

Matter fully resolved. 

Bye bye


----------

